# white chocolate help



## wizcat3 (Jun 4, 2003)

Help !!! I am making a white chocolate cream cheese frosting and the whole thing broke due to the chocolate being too hot, I think. I now need to know how to bring it back. I need to finish this cake today. Any help WILL be appreciated greatly. W


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wiz,
Has it seperated or did the chocolate seize?
Chill a little but not to the point of hard. paddle some. I've never had this happen so I'm just guessing. After chilled a little you may add a little cream cheese.
I hope someone pops on who has had this happen.
Pan


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

you need to bring the heat up, and incorperate some butter(clarified) it should come back together.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

That makes sense. I was just picturing soup.


----------

